# obedience award



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Yesterday the Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club held their annual awards banquet. Jackson won the Glory J Perpetual Trophy in Obedience having the highest average score in attaining a CD, CDX or UD, and he won the annual award in obedience having the highest average score in Open A. I was thrilled beyond words. I love this dog so much. I hope we can continue to dance together for many more years.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Big congrats - and I know I'm not alone in hoping you get your wish. He's a special boy.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Congratulations! What an amazing achievement! You must be over the moon!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice. You should be proud of him.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Jackson. Wishing you many more years working together.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

That's wonderful! Big congratulations to you and Jackson!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  That is so awesome !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your handsome Jackson!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

This award is bittersweet. Today we got the bad news we were dreading. The ultrasound shows multiple tumors and they don't give Jackson much time. Surgery, chemo, homeopathic and holistic treatments can't help him beat hemangio, but it has given him 4 womderful months that I will always treasure. Now we just keep him comfortable and happy. My boy accomplished so much in his short life and I couldn't be more proud of him. He will always be my baby dog.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What devastating news. Way too young to have to deal with this. Sending thoughts and prayers for both of you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry the news was not better. Jackson surely gave his all to leave you with your dreams come true and while he will leave way too soon, his spirit & love will remain with you. 

Good boy Jackson, you truly love with all your heart.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

There's just no words.... I'm so sorry.


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

What a beautiful and talented boy. So sorry to hear he is sick.


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Rita my heart is breaking for you and Jackson (and sweet Cooper). I can't imagine how you are dealing with this news, it's just so sad and unfair. Through your pictures and stories you've shared this very special boy with all of us, and I thank you for allowing us to love him too. You've given Jackson the very best life a dog could ever want and in return he's given you the very best of him and many happy memories to cherish. Please pass on big hugs to your beautiful boys. PS Cooper; look after Jackson and your mom.<3 Jackson


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Congratulations to Jackson - what a very handsome and smart boy you have there and he sure does not look ill in his pictures with his awards. When I read this my heart sunk for you completely. I lost my boy recently to that nasty "H" but it is not fair at all for Jackson he is so young, vibrant and SMART! 

There are no words........


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Your Jackson has been loved by all who meet him, via internet or in person. ....He's a wonderful awesome dog who has made us all laugh, and cheer him in all his accomplishments in such a short time. I am praying for you, Jackson, Cooper, and your family Rita that Jackson stays comfortable for some time...It is not fair, Jackson is too young to have gotten this dreaded disease. Give him plenty of hugs from me.. Be well my friend...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Rita I am SO sorry for the dx. You and Jackson have had a great ride. It just sucks. 

Give him lots of hugs from me. 

So sorry
(I've seen you on Google + too)


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Just seeing this now. How awesome! A big congrats to you both!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Very big congratulations to you and Jackson <3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jackson, my thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I am so sorry, such sad news


----------

